# My little piece of Heaven



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh!! Congratulations, Keith. She's beautiful.  I can't wait to see how she does in the ring! You better keep us updated with photos of this little beauty, I would love to watch her grow!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Oh my gosh!! Congratulations, Keith. She's beautiful.  I can't wait to see how she does in the ring! You better keep us updated with photos of this little beauty, I would love to watch her grow!


Thank you!!! 

I hope (and think) she will do well in the ring, but...if its not meant to be its not meant to be -shrugs-

and you bet I will!! ^_^
shes so fluffy...I don't remember Elphie being half as fluffy as this girl lol


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

She is gorgeous!:congrats:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the new pics. She is so cute!! I'm glad that she is settling in well!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I was curious about the other dog's reactions; so glad to hear they are getting along well! Love the name, too, by the way!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

WOW, what a beauty ! She is a doll. Lovely coloring.

Apricots are so breathtaking. Can't wait to see her grow.

Congrats on your stunning girl.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
I love her so much and I've only had her since sunday at 1!!! hahaha XD
Elphie has a very dominating personality, but she and Heaven are warming right up to one another!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is beautiful - and I love the name.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

keith - LOVE her !! want to see more pics. can't wait to meet her in person!!! welcome, heaven !!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she's so pretty!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations--she looks like a sweetie! Now you have a great excuse to go to handling class.  

You *are* going to learn from the tales of woe of others and only let a poodle handler touch scissors to her, right? You also need to be careful with the clippers. It's better for her to be a little beetle-browed for a while than to clip too high and get rid of hair that you'll need.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Keith, she is absolutely beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> Congratulations--she looks like a sweetie! Now you have a great excuse to go to handling class.
> 
> You *are* going to learn from the tales of woe of others and only let a poodle handler touch scissors to her, right? You also need to be careful with the clippers. It's better for her to be a little beetle-browed for a while than to clip too high and get rid of hair that you'll need.


thank you 
she is pretty sweet XDD

once I get a hold of the woman again I'm going to enroll us in the handling class TOOTsweet :]]

lol, I won't be going ANYWHERE near her with my clippers or scissors unless expressly told to do so by the person thats going to be putting her in her puppy clip!
plus...I don't have the abilities to scissor Elphie...so I could only imagine what she would look like if I dared try it that skill on her!!

and I love those whispy little eyebrows lol

I'm so excited for the potential though...but I'm all right if it doesn't come to fruition, and I'll start my hunt for another show puppy (but Heaven won't be going anywhere anytime soon lol XD)


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Keith, congratulations! She is lovely.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is wonderful Keith. I am glad she is making you all smile!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keith,

Very happy for you. Enjoy your piece of Heaven:angel2:. I hope she brings you all you are hoping for.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Is this the same Heaven that's been popping up on my FB page over the last several days? 

She certainly is cutie pie


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

♪♪ Heaven you're in Heaven♪♪

She is adorable.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

she is very beautiful, and Heaven is my daughter's name so I love that too


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Is this the same Heaven that's been popping up on my FB page over the last several days?
> 
> She certainly is cutie pie


Yes, likely one and the same. Isn't she a doll?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations on Heaven!! She's adorable. Didn't know you were that close to getting another spoo. And I certainly want to hear about your handling class and escapades in showing. So glad for you.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone I couldn't be happier with her!!
(and thank you especially Cherie!!! <3333333)

I didn't know it either Amerique lol XD
but it was an opportunity I couldn't, and didn't pass up ^_^


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so happy for you Keith! I'm going to be watching very closely while you and she accomplish all your dreams and goals! I have to admit I'm a teensy weensy bit jealous because *I* would love a fantastic new puppy, too! :lol: But I'll live vicariously through you and make you bore me with all the details of your thrilling new career in the ring with this scrumptious princess! :beauty:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> i'm so happy for you keith! I'm going to be watching very closely while you and she accomplish all your dreams and goals! I have to admit i'm a teensy weensy bit jealous because *i* would love a fantastic new puppy, too! :lol: But i'll live vicariously through you and make you bore me with all the details of your thrilling new career in the ring with this scrumptious princess! :beauty:


lol!!!!!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

You are really lucky Keith. When I first saw her I noticed that she had the sweetest expression.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Kieth, she is adorable! What a beautiful pup Heaven is!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

The only problem with you getting Heaven is that I'm getting puppy fever too. I'm starting to dream about them. I didn't know it was contagious.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Trillium said:


> The only problem with you getting Heaven is that I'm getting puppy fever too. I'm starting to dream about them. I didn't know it was contagious.


OMG, I had soooooo many poodle dreams when I was poodle-less!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, I have had the worst case of puppy fever for the longest time...it was pretty rough lol XD


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations, she's really pretty. So jealous!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrat's she is just beautiful!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations! What a doll! I love her face.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
shes such a sweet little girl, I love her!!!


----------

